# Looking for help in Alcalali, Jalon Area



## Andymcphail (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for some help in the Alcalali / Jalon area.

My parents had a villa in the La Solana gardens development, and now they are no longer here, I need some advice on how I go about getting the property transferred into my name and my sisters.

I believe there is a Spanish will, but I have no idea where it is or what legal service they used. The only bit of info I do have is the bank they used to use was the Caja de altea.

Does anyone live near the area? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Andy


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Andy, 
I live about 2 mins down the road, althouth that doesn't really have a bearing on what you should do...

- If your parents owned property here in Spain they should have had an NIE number and possibly residencia if they lived here for long periods of time.

- If you can ascertain this number you should then approach a Spanish abogado (There are a couple of good ones I can recommend in Jalon) and ask them to check the registry of Wills in Madrid to search for the will.


----------

